# Sony VAIO VGN-FE41S Win XP drivers



## Sebo_ (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

I`d like to upgrade my VISTA system to Win XP but can not find drivers for my laptop.
my laptop : Sony VAIO VGN-FE41S

Appreciate if anyone can help me

cheers,
Seb


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

BTW that's a a DOWNgrade, not an upgrade. We should have a new "downgrade to XP" board, because it seems like everyone wants to do it...

http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/down...d.asp?site=voe_en_GB_cons&c=0&s=VGN-FE&m=2550
That page should have all the pre-installed drivers for the VGN-FE41S (grab the original drivers package). Most are for Vista, but you'll find a few work for XP as well. I know for example the chipset drivers do (there's a subfolder named XP - run setup.exe from the parent directory). Memory Card drivers seem for XP as well (though you have install it manually from Device Manager - first you'll have to find out which device is the memory card controller - open it, drivers tab, update driver, then point to the Memory_Card folder). The Intel Network card should work as well (run PROUnstl.exe). Pointer device should work (run DPInst.exe). SATA is manual installation. WirelessLAN and Video seem Vista-only. The rest is trial and error.

For wireless get this driver from Intel
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng

For graphics you seem to have a GeForce Go 7600. If that is correct, you can get this driver:
http://www.notebookforums.com/thread213911.html
If for some reason that doesn't work, you can try a slightly older version here
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/NVIDIA/NVIDIA-32bit-ForceWare-GeForce-Go-15655.shtml

Just try those to start with, then we can try figuring out what's left.


----------

